# Tried a new Maverick ET-733 today



## paulh1966 (Sep 7, 2014)

I smoked a couple pork tenderloins today that came out awesome, it gave me a chance to try my new toy.

The Maverick ET-733 does everything it should. Its a slick looking device that just works out of the box. The instructions are clear and easy to understand, not all that intuitive without the instructions though. I love that i can keep my smoker closed the whole time now, i can use the maverick on 2 pieces of meat because, i have found the MES30 to be pretty accurate so far, the temps dont fluctuate very much . 

In jeffs directions for making tederloins he recommends evening up the ends by cutting them off , so i did that. I put one of the probes in on of the thinner ends of tenderloin and another in one of main sections of tederloin. Jeff said 145 was good temp but I went with 155 (160 is well done by USDA standards). So using the maverick i was able to know exactly when the thinner ends were ready to be pulled, I opened the smoker up and pulled them out then stuck the 2nd prove into the other tenderloin and closed it back up. I let one of the ends rest and ate the other one within 3 minutes... I thought the non rested piece was juicier (and hotter of course), the 30 minute rested piece was cold already even under foil. Anyway, back to the maverick ET-733,.... I live in a ranch style house, with brick walls , i have an office in the far end of the house , the transmitter was maybe about 70' away and i was able to get a signal from it through 2 brick walls.. i have a router in this office that doesnt transmit through all that, at least not well . I will test it even farther soon, i ultimately hope to put it around 200 ft away in my shop (just inside the overhead door), that way if rains or snows , no worries .. I love how the shop smells after some smoking too!!

The ET-733 was 69.99 on amazon, i have prime so shipping is always 2nd day and free.  Although its not cheap , it doesnt look or feel cheap either :-) , and it works quite nicely, you wont be disappointed!!.


----------



## paulh1966 (Sep 7, 2014)

One thing I forgot to mention is that the ET-733 came with a magnet that shows the temperatures for various meets, i can snap a picture of it , if anyone cares , I stuck it to my MES30.


----------



## wade (Sep 7, 2014)

paulh1966 said:


> I let one of the ends rest and ate the other one within 3 minutes... I thought the non rested piece was juicier (and hotter of course), the 30 minute rested piece was cold already even under foil.


Hi Paul - As you found, once you start cooking with one you wonder how you ever did without 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Did you just cover with foil or did you wrap it in several layers? When I wrap mine and leave it in a warm place (or in an insulated box) it stays hot for at least an hour. The resting is important because it lets the meat stabilise and a lot of the juices are reabsorbed. Although the meat that you ate immediately was juicy straight away, what you often find with unrested meat is that, as soon as you cut it and put it in a serving dish or on the plates, it starts to go dry very quickly. Once you have let it rest though it will stay moist on the plate for a lot longer.


----------



## daricksta (Sep 19, 2014)

paulh1966 said:


> One thing I forgot to mention is that the ET-733 came with a magnet that shows the temperatures for various meets, i can snap a picture of it , if anyone cares , I stuck it to my MES30.


That's interesting. Mine didn't come with a magnet. Just the therm and the owners manual, which is fine because I use recipes to tell me what the IT of the meat should be when it's done. I also love the ET-733; it's made smoking much easier since I can monitor the smoke anywhere in my house.


----------

